# Mini Farm, Raleigh, NC



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Our 2.7 acre mini farm is for sale for 299,900.

The house has 3028 square feet, 100x100 garden space, apple trees, cherries, figs, blueberries, grapes, rasberries. We raised 400 broilers here last year and have about 40 chickens in the coop now. The neighbors are fantastic. The land is unrestricted except that you can't put a mobile home on the property. All of the lots on our little street is from 3 to 17 acre tracts. 

We have a closed loop geo-thermal heat pump for a big savings on the electric bill. In the summer we have free hot water while we are running the AC.

There is a storage barn behind the chicken coop and 3 fenced areas for the birds. The coop is divided into 3 rooms for brooding. A green house is off the front of the barn.

We are located 5 minutes from I-40 and I-440 and 8 minutes from the new 540 loop. 









kitchen








kitchen








butler's pantry off the kitchen
















barn and green house








inside the green house








The coop








100x100 garden


----------



## AngieM2 (May 10, 2002)

Very nice, 

I love the kitchen and the color in the kitchen. Too bad I don't have a pot of money and need to move to NC.

Hopefully someone will see this as just the right place for themselves.

Angie


----------



## claytonpiano (Feb 3, 2005)

Oh Angie, you are so kind. Thanks for looking!!


----------



## Dandish (Feb 8, 2007)

That's so nice! I want to get out of here, but that's out of our reach. Somebody will snap it up pretty quick, I bet. Good luck.


----------



## Job's3dAnswer (Oct 17, 2004)

My DW has a friend who is stuck in MA, but wants to move down to NC. She has a Son just outside Raleigh, and a Brother outside Asheville. We've been trying to get her to come down for several years, but haven't been quite able to persuade her. Maybe seeing these pictures will.


----------

